# 6oz pepsi



## jammur9 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think its from the 40s and 50s


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 2, 2011)

the bottle


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 2, 2011)

nice early no deposite no return bottle. haven't seen that style before.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 2, 2011)

NOW THATS A NICE OLD NDNR BOTTLE..  THAT 48 IS THE YEAR THE BOTTLE WAS MADE


----------



## LC (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't think the NDNR bottles went back that far .


----------



## splante (Aug 3, 2011)

nice bottle...they started playing around with nd/nr...around 1935 mostly beer co's 40's and 50's some sodas but very limited, it really took off in the 60's you can read up on the history of ndnr on this site and see some ndnr bottles also

 http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/Welcome.html


----------



## LC (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks splant , will check it out .


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 4, 2011)

That is the 1948 Pepsi-Cola ND/NR. Yeah it was only of the earliest throw ways. I have one of them and a 1955 green throw away with no paper label on it.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 4, 2011)

i would love to add one of those early ndnr to my collection..


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 4, 2011)

so how much you offering? lol


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Earliest ND/NR I've heard of is from the 30's. I don't collect these, but I've still got one from the first dump I ever dug. They used this wording for the company name from 1933 to 1940. "FIDELIO BREWERY, INC.". The "4" might mean 1934.


----------

